# How to fix a dented white board



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

How is the trim attached. you might cut it down?


Most people are blocked from posting pictures on their first post, so how did you post yours?


----------



## RossBoss (May 7, 2020)

The trim can be pulled off but more white board is underneath it, not cork unfortunately.

Happy accident? Didn't mean to break rules. :/


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

RossBoss said:


> The trim can be pulled off but more white board is underneath it, not cork unfortunately.
> 
> Happy accident? Didn't mean to break rules. :/


I don' care about the rules, I just wanted to know how you did it:biggrin2:


----------

